# Look what just arrived...



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz, 
Just wanted to show off a bit  

I needed shallower mid than the ID X65 so I got these instead: 
















^ don't you love how it looks from the back?  









^ compared to the ID... Shallower - I LOVE IT 

















^ front and back comparo 

Ohh yes, I forgot to show this: 

















4 ohm BABY!!!!! 

That's all for now. 
Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Veeerrrryyyy nice!!!!

How long was your wait for the 4 ohm version?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are on my list if I decide to swap out my SDX7s.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fish said:


> Veeerrrryyyy nice!!!!
> 
> How long was your wait for the 4 ohm version?


Placed the order on September 1st and those arrived yesterday. 12,500 miles from Germany to Tahiti  

Wasn't in a hurry but I'm eager to play with these... Going IB in doors with the ability to Xover 1/3 oct lower compared to the X65 and yet having 3dB more in overall output according to WinISD... Should mate better with my horns  

Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Placed the order on September 1st and those arrived yesterday. 12,500 miles from Germany to Tahiti
> 
> Wasn't in a hurry but I'm eager to play with these... Going IB in doors with the ability to Xover 1/3 oct lower compared to the X65 and yet having 3dB more in overall output according to WinISD... Should mate better with my horns
> 
> Kelvin



I'm jealous!  What website did you order from if you don't mind me asking?

Kelvin, would you mind posting up some impressions/comments once installed? I think Mikey7182 is the only guy on here that's said anything about them.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fish said:


> I'm jealous!  What website did you order from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Kelvin, would you mind posting up some impressions/comments once installed? I think Mikey7182 is the only guy on here that's said anything about them.


Thomann Cyberstore 

I will  Might update this thread with my impressions  

Kelvin


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats Kelvin. With a Qts of 0.27 wouldn't they do better in a small sealed enclosure in your door or in kicks?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Very curious to see how you like them and how low they play relative to the ID's. Congrats on the new buy.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Port them!


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Port them!


 that would give them some serious spl. It may actually be better cause he's going to mate them with horns.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

sqnut said:


> Congrats Kelvin. With a Qts of 0.27 wouldn't they do better in a small sealed enclosure in your door or in kicks?


I'll be crossing around 100Hz so I don't think Qts would be too important. 
Kicks are out of question coz I'm planning a front mounted IB sub in the passenger footwell...  

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Port them!


Wish I could but this is not my car, it's my girlfriend's car and had to negociate for the front mounted sub :blush: 
Next project maybe 

Kelvin


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> don't you love how it looks from the back?


thats what she said


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice ass, butter face on those woofers.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow - impressive looking woofer. How do you plan on using it?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Crap... I wanted to install my drivers today but my soldering station just died (don't know how???). Guess I have to wait for next week-end  



sq_guru said:


> Wow - impressive looking woofer. How do you plan on using it?


Answer in post #4

Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Kelvin,

It's the weekend after the next. . . any news on the mids?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fish said:


> Hey Kelvin,
> 
> It's the weekend after the next. . . any news on the mids?


:blush: Did not have time to install it yet... This time I'm not being lazy, it's just that I had too many things to do. 

Next week-end for sure  Don't worry, I'm as eager as you to hear what those drivers are about... 

Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> :blush: Did not have time to install it yet... This time I'm not being lazy, it's just that I had too many things to do.
> 
> Next week-end for sure  Don't worry, I'm as eager as you to hear what those drivers are about...
> 
> Kelvin



Any good news on an update?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fish said:


> Any good news on an update?


The good news is that I can fit my door panel back now  
The bad news is... nah, there's no bad news. These ROCKS  

Strange thing is that I needed to do some a 0.1ms T/A adjustment in order to keep my previous soundstage. HP went from 100Hz 12dB/oct to 80Hz 12dB/oct without diffusing the midrange. Mids are still playing up to 1.6kHz though. 
Horns gain went up quite a bit too since I'm getting close to 3dB theoritical output. 

I'm FOREVER converted to Pro Audio mids  

Also needed a slight adjustment in the L/R EQ. 

How does it sound? I would like to do some more seating time before posting a review but I don't think I will be going back to the ID X65  

Forgot to take a picture of it installed but since I need to install some speaker tweaker, I'll take some next time. 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have really been thinking about swapping my SDX7s out this winter/spring for some pro midbasses.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I have really been thinking about swapping my SDX7s out this winter/spring for some pro midbasses.



Do you find yourself missing your old HE setups often?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> The good news is that I can fit my door panel back now
> The bad news is... nah, there's no bad news. These ROCKS
> 
> Strange thing is that I needed to do some a 0.1ms T/A adjustment in order to keep my previous soundstage. HP went from 100Hz 12dB/oct to 80Hz 12dB/oct without diffusing the midrange. Mids are still playing up to 1.6kHz though.
> ...



Sounds like good news thus far!

I'm getting anxious for an all-out review.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap




fish said:


> Do you find yourself missing your old HE setups often?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And then?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

no an-den.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Looks that way.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Looks that way.


I'm writting my review on Word first. Don't want to writte the whole thing and have a problem when I'm ready to post  
Adding as much thing as I can remember. Don't worry, I still haven't forgotten about my thread 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

did these ever work out for you?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Man they must be really great and he's not wanting to tell anyone...or they suck nutz.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Man they must be really great and he's not wanting to tell anyone...*or they suck nutz.*


You guessed it 

Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you still adding notes to your review to get a better perspective after proper break-in time?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, I haven’t bought any gear in a long time (a year ). Was doing great until I managed to set my T/A perfectly in my girlfriend’s car *(FINALLY !!!!! ALLELUIA !!!!!)*: 

CD7200 mkII - - - > PG EQ232 
DLS A2 - - - > ID CD1e v.3 
DLS A7 - - - > ID X65 + RE Audio SL10 in sealed 0.5cuft 

Was finally blown away and rewarded with a nice and deep soundstage that is not only precise and define but layered too… Then I thought : « what next ? » 
I remembered that I needed to work on my doors coz the panel wouldn’t fit back. Therefore, I’ve been comparing mids from various HE manufacturers… B&C, 18Sound, Faital Pro, PHL, Beyma, BMS, Ciare, etc… in order to find one that fits my need and was shallower than the X65 (@ 3’’ mounting depth). 
Choice was easy, there’s only one driver that isn’t just pure midrange (FS above 100Hz) and that was shallower than my current driver : the 18Sound 6ND430. Best of all, they also come in 4 ohm configuration. Just had to find a dealer that could ship it to Tahiti. 
Now let’s move on with my first impression : 
Quality and construction wise, it’s really nice and heavy… but I don’t think you guyz wanna read that  So let’s move on with the sound. 

I’m gonna steal mikey7182’s comment : *« These things are SNAPPY! »* 

As stated in a previous post, I had to adjust my T/A by 0.1ms and do some very slight adjustments on the L/R EQ. Xover went from 100Hz 12dB/oct (X65) to 80Hz 12dB/oct 

*Hard Trance* _Yoji Biomehanika & Lab 4_
For those who know them, those two DJs produce songs that goes on forever with bass lines fast as hell. The 6ND430 did not disappoint. They reproduce EVERY beat with full authority and unreal decay. For this type of song, it’s similar to my X65, just louder. 

*Pop* _Michael Jackson “Billie Jean”_
The 6ND430 have been created for this type of song. I do not have a kidney type of punch but I do have the slap in the face punch  LOVE IT!!!!! Compared to the X65, I sometimes feel like I have better depth, like hearing harmonics better… I haven’t worked on tonality yet, just added a touch L/R adjustment but I guess swapping drivers is, in a way, changing the tonality of the driver… The sound seems dryer too, not really clinical but less warm than the X65. Hope it’s not all in my head :blush: 

*Alternative Rock* _Alice in Chains "No Excuses”_ 
Ok… I know it sounds “cliché” but it’s really a good song to listen to when you have a horn setup. Intro is powerful but not overpowering – hard for me to describe but I love it. Layne Staley seems to be singing higher than with my previous system (dunno if it’s due to my 0.1ms adjustment in T/A) not 10’’ higher but slightly higher. I lost some depth though but I’m sure it’s nothing the EQ can’t fix  
Overall, the soundstage is evenly spread from L to R and everything seems to be in place… Jerry’s still on the right and his voice isn’t blended with Layne’s voice and the drum still behind them.  Great! Did not have any problem with upfront bass but it seems like my bass is warmer now that I went from 100Hz to 80Hz. Should try to RTA it just to see how much my 50Hz to 125Hz range has changed… 

*Jazz* _Peter White “Hit the Road Jack”_
I like this song for its mean bass lines. Lucky I deadenen my door enough to not hear buzzing at a too-loud-for-me-volume. Guitar is full without the added boom some system recreate sometimes. Bass lines have more “pluck” and clarity without sounding exaggerating (I know some Audiophiles don’t like Peter White coz it has too much bass). 
This song doesn’t have much going on but with a dialled-in and phase-perfect system, you can almost see his fingers running on his guitar… 

*Instrumental/Voicing* _Lee Ritenour “No Woman No Cry”_
Everyone knows this legendary song from THE Mr. Bob. Well I have a CD that regroups a lot of Jazz performers to do a tribute to that man. The music embrasses you and helps you remember why you love music. I had a small problem with 800Hz with my ID X65 that didn’t disappear with the 6ND430 due to my door locations. I had to cut 1dB more than my X65 or the singer’s voice would resonate too much and be distracting from the rest of the music. Other than that, not much difference since it’s not a dynamic track. 

*Pop* _Jason Mraz “Cop Chase”_
I choose this track coz there’s a lot going on however if you like Jason Mraz, this is actually my favorite CD… “Jason Mraz - Beautiful Mess-Live on Earth-2009” I got the .flac version and I can clearly hear the sax and snare drum harmonics better with the 6ND430. I guess being a little dryer in sound, it might be a better driver for detail freaks. Same with the Cymbals, I can hear low fundamentals better with the new driver. 
This song is not only entertaining but impactful with the right driver (horns ) 

*Rap* _Dr Dre “Murder Ink”_ 
2001… Classic album and really well recorded in my opinion. Low bass lines aren’t exaggerated like today’s offering ; only some dynamic bass lines. Slap in the face is what I want/like, slap in the face is what I get with my system. Every system I’ve demoed had nice tonality but never the kind of impact horn system have. I love my system (yet I’m still using a pair of CD1e v.3 and not the Ultras). I felt in love with horns when Matt @ ID played that CD for me. Like I said, just a classic. 

*Conclusion:* 
Upgrade-worth-it purchase  I’m sorry I did not put the review earlier but due to work (flight attendant) and what I had deal with - A/C compressor died so doing some critical listening is hard when it gets hot in there  30°C @ night which is something like 86°F. 
I don’t know what I’m gonna do with my X65. I guess I’ll keep them for now and see if I can use them in my next car. They are still great drivers, just not shallow enough BMW’s doors. Now I'm wondering how better they can really be if I can manage to convince my girlfriend to let me port those doors

Gained almost 3dB…
.......................... Door panel now fits snugly… 
............................................................... I love live songs even more… 
..................................................................................................... What’s not to like? 

Now my next project (after my whole A/C system gets rebuilt), upfront-kick-panel subwoofer… :evilgrin: 
Sub is already with me in the cabin (being under the passenger's seat) but I want the passenger seat to sit lower - less driver obstruction... 

*“Life is too short to listen to average audio systems” *

Kelvin 

PS: sorry I do not have the proper terminology to really describe everything... I know what sounds good but it's hard for me to transcribe what I hear and how I feel.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah just like I figured...they sucked nutz .

Especially when Zaph said they could be part of a reference level system.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah just like I figured...they sucked nutz .
> 
> Especially when Zaph said they could be part of a reference level system.


Ohh yeah true... Forgot about it :blush:
Here's a couple of graphs from Zaph's webpage: 
*FREQUENCY RESPONSE*









*CSD* 









*HARMONIC DISTORTION *









Cutting around 4kHz seems appropriate for this driver - seeing the "glitch" in the impedance curve, HD and ringing around 5.5kHz. 

Lucky I only need them up to 1.6kHz-2kHz

Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Kelvin, looks like you found yourself a keeper!


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

that ain't got nutting on my xplod comps.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

hottcakes said:


> that ain't got nutting on my xplod comps.


Your Xplod comp is better due to the whizzer cone on the mid  letting it beam @10kHz 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Could these be the 6s that could make me not lust after JBL 2118s?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Could these be the 6s that could make me not lust after JBL 2118s?



Does that include a TRIO of 2118's (one in the dash)?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Could these be the 6s that could make me not lust after JBL 2118s?


Hmm... That I wouldn't know... SPL wise I don't think so even if the 2118 only has 3mm Xmax. The 2118 is pretty efficient from the get go, and being an 8" driver, it is no match for the 6ND430. 
What are you looking for exactly? MB duty or MB+MID duty? 

Also, can you fit 8" drivers? Coz 18Sound has a pretty beefy driver that should eat the JBL for breakfast below about 200Hz and also be slightly more efficient above that: 
8NMB420 (comes in 4 ohm too)
And if you need to cross much lower, then get the new  MONSTER 8NW900

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I might could get an 8 in the dash...I would have to measure it again.

Here's the rub, the car is already built for 6-7s. Putting 8s in the kicks would be a PITA since I would have to redo them. And I have been giving a lot of thought to doing the midbasses in the doors ported and maybe a sub or 2 in the kicks/floor area.

The hard part is finding 6s and 8s from the same family.

But I think my absolute dream system would be a trio of 2118s with Beyma TPL-150s paired up to each.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

> But I think my absolute dream system would be a trio of 2118s with Beyma TPL-150s paired up to each.


Do it, dooo it!!!!

Great review; thanks Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If I had a spare $1500 for the 3 TPL-150s I would...lol. But I haven't spent that on my whole system yet.

Maybe I could do the "light" version with the large AC AST tweeters for $1000...lol.


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Those looks rly nice.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> If I had a spare $1500 for the 3 TPL-150s I would...lol. But I haven't spent that on my whole system yet.
> 
> Maybe I could do the "light" version with the large AC AST tweeters for $1000...lol.


The decay seems awfully fast on the AST2560... but I guess you were looking at the AST30130  

Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> The decay seems awfully fast on the AST2560.
> Kelvin



Oh ****! Where the hell have I been? I'm gonna have to do a cardboard mock-up & see what I can come up with!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you want to try an AMT tweeter on the cheap ($50 ea)...the little Airborne RT20021 from Meniscus (not on the site) is pretty awful sounding  I know a guy who went from Scan Illuminators to these and hasn't looked back since.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you guys need to keep in mind that the JBL2118 was never intended to ever, ever be a midbass.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chad said:


> you guys need to keep in mind that the JBL2118 was never intended to ever, ever be a midbass.


Yes I know  Looking at the specs, it's supposed to play as high as 7kHz... 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And the proaudio "subs" we use in the car are really midbasses.



chad said:


> you guys need to keep in mind that the JBL2118 was never intended to ever, ever be a midbass.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

If anyone is interested (I am), US Speakers has decided to carry the 4 ohm version! 

Eighteen Sound Speakers - 18 Sound speakers - Eighteen Sound speaker partss - 18 Sound woofers, 18 Sound high frequency drivers and 18 Sound lightweight neodymium low frequency woofers and midrange speakers available here. 18 Sound speaker components --- 2nd speaker down

I talked to Al, & he's checking with 18Sound to see if they have any in stock at the warehouse overseas. If they do, they will arrive here in about 30 days. If not, they will have to produce another run, which could take 60-90 days for arrival.

A bit pricey though...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fish said:


> If anyone is interested (I am), US Speakers has decided to carry the 4 ohm version!
> 
> Eighteen Sound Speakers - 18 Sound speakers - Eighteen Sound speaker partss - 18 Sound woofers, 18 Sound high frequency drivers and 18 Sound lightweight neodymium low frequency woofers and midrange speakers available here. 18 Sound speaker components --- 2nd speaker down
> 
> ...


Hmm... Interesting  

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Interesting...

My heart is still set on the JBLs, but this could be a route to go...especially ported.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

hell yes it's interesting.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Solen has 4 ohm 7" Scan Revelators on sale for $175 each...

And AE TD-6Hs are about $190 each...but John scares me because he can't keep product built.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm just surprised you thought the IDs might sound better. What a silly guy. 

Congrats! I would love to listen to these. My only other choice for a 2 way 6.5 other than the B&C are these 18sound's. 

I recommend the B&Cs usually on this forum and others in PMs. Board members are surprised I don't give them more options but seriously, nothing gets close to what these Italians put out nowadays. At least in a loud, sweaty, and nasty environment.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> I'm just surprised you thought the IDs might sound better. What a silly guy.
> 
> Congrats! I would love to listen to these. My only other choice for a 2 way 6.5 other than the B&C are these 18sound's.
> 
> I recommend the B&Cs usually on this forum and others in PMs. Board members are surprised I don't give them more options but seriously, nothing gets close to what these Italians put out nowadays. At least in a loud, sweaty, and nasty environment.


Yeah, I'm a french guy and we don't like italians  lol 
Yep, one of my first DIY midrange driver and am forever converted 
If I'm not mistaken, Faital Pro is also "made in Italy", isn't it? 

Kelvin


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Yeah, I'm a french guy and we don't like italians  lol
> Yep, one of my first DIY midrange driver and am forever converted
> If I'm not mistaken, Faital Pro is also "made in Italy", isn't it?
> 
> Kelvin


Gropy mofos haha

I bet they have strong programs in higher education to support all the engineering that comes out of there. Even for pro audio these 18sound's are hella sexy to boot. 

Did they include the customary man scarf in the box?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> Gropy mofos haha
> 
> I bet they have strong programs in higher education to support all the engineering that comes out of there. Even for pro audio these 18sound's are hella sexy to boot.
> 
> Did they include the customary man scarf in the box?


Nope... Just got the Italia Tour Guide ticket with my drivers. Now I need to buy a trip to Italy ; I'm so lucky  

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well the French did give us Audax, PHL, Cabasse, Triangle, and Focal. All of which had some real gems of drivers at one point or another.

But it does seem like the Italians have it going on in terms of high efficiency drivers these days.

Be on the watch out for BMS...especially since they tested EXCELLENT in Voice Coil this past month. They have been flying low on the radar in the DIY audio market, but that may change.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I forgot to even check on VC lately. They have the fountek 89 in there. Good lord that motor is beefy. I understand now why some guys are disappointed with the 12m, this Fountek simply embarasses the Scan motor.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I missed a month or two of VC because my subscription lapsed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Well the French did give us Audax, PHL, Cabasse, Triangle, and Focal. All of which had some real gems of drivers at one point or another.
> 
> But it does seem like the Italians have it going on in terms of high efficiency drivers these days.
> 
> Be on the watch out for BMS...especially since they tested EXCELLENT in Voice Coil this past month. They have been flying low on the radar in the DIY audio market, but that may change.


Yea, but DAMN they're expensive.

The 15" had a great amount of xmax (15mm, iirc) for a pro sound "sub".


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I found a place in Bulgaria that is on the cheapness with the prices...but shipping is kind of high. But even with shipping, 3 8s215s is still cheaper than getting them stateside.

But yeah they cost mad money...but then again, look at the performance. That 15 had literally no inductance variation.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

What I saw was $800 for a single driver. Granted, I didn't try to look too hard for a better price but nearly fell out when I saw that. 
That's Dyn Esotar money... 
lol.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

FWIW, the test samples sold on eBay the other day...$400 for the pair of 15s.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I have him saved in my favorite sellers. Haven't checked in a while. Grrrrr!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well you missed a set of Illuminator 4s for 300 bux too...yeap, for the pair.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Not sure what to say. If you need an 18 to cross high that's a fine choice. Otherwise I would go for a non pro-audio sub that has 20 xmax despite a bit more inductance variation.

Did you guys see the output at which they test?? 100w test on a 6" lol. Most 6" wouldn't survive this let alone show low HD. 

I suppose they have some nice craftsmanship, two or three shorting rings, good centering etc.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> I missed a month or two of VC because my subscription lapsed.


lol Just saw this.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> I forgot to even check on VC lately. They have the fountek 89 in there. Good lord that motor is beefy. I understand now why some guys are disappointed with the 12m, this Fountek simply embarasses the Scan motor.


On sale on eBay from the same seller... 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> Not sure what to say. If you need an 18 to cross high that's a fine choice. Otherwise I would go for a non pro-audio sub that has 20 xmax despite a bit more inductance variation.
> 
> Did you guys see the output at which they test?? 100w test on a 6" lol. Most 6" wouldn't survive this let alone show low HD.
> 
> I suppose they have some nice craftsmanship, two or three shorting rings, good centering etc.


For subwoofer duty in a car, car audio drivers are indeed the best choice for a small and compact enclosure... Xmax and FS helping in the low freq reproduction. 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

BMS 18s tested and on eBay,

Excellent tests...again.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, US Speakers has the 6ND430 in the 4 ohm version now. But dammitt! They're $149.95 EACH! 

Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.

Damn neo magnets.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fish said:


> Well, US Speakers has the 6ND430 in the 4 ohm version now. But dammitt! They're $149.95 EACH!
> 
> Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.
> 
> Damn neo magnets.


Pretty much what I paid for mine - shipping overseas. 

Kelvin


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

fish said:


> Well, US Speakers has the 6ND430 in the 4 ohm version now. But dammitt! They're $149.95 EACH!


That is not an unreasonable price. People are falling over themselves buying HAT drivers for a lot more.


Kelvin, thanks for the very nice review. Can you compare the 6ND430 to some of the more popular DIY drivers like the Scan Revs, Seas W18NX, etc.? I wish they made a 7" driver. The 8" driver though has just a 3" mounting depth so doable in a car.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> That is not an unreasonable price. People are falling over themselves buying HAT drivers for a lot more.



When you put it into perscpective like that it's not a bad price at all. 

This whole Neo price increase just frustrates me though.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> That is not an unreasonable price. People are falling over themselves buying HAT drivers for a lot more.
> 
> 
> Kelvin, thanks for the very nice review. Can you compare the 6ND430 to some of the more popular DIY drivers like the Scan Revs, Seas W18NX, etc.? I wish they made a 7" driver. The 8" driver though has just a 3" mounting depth so doable in a car.


I'm not gonna lie, other than subwoofers, those are my first pair of DIY driver :blush: 
Always used car audio brands such as Focal, Image Dynamics, HAT, Focal :surprised: oups already named  - a few others but they have been sold by now... 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, 
Kelvin


----------

